# helmet for big head



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

i've tried on a crapload of helmets, every brand i've tried (specialized, sixsixone, giro and fox) has been way too small. even the xl fit super snug and are wayyy too uncomfortable to ride with. can anyone recommend a helmet(that isn't a $300 tld) that will fit my ginormous melon? budget helmets would be nice too, i just need something that'll protect mah' grill

update: 
tried mx lids and no luck either, one of the xxl helmets fit diameter wise but it wasn't deep enough to cover my forehead...

:madman: :madman: :madman: 

if anyone can reccomend a bike shop in the tri-valley with a big stock of helmets, please pm me! i really need help!

p.s. looking for fullface


----------



## Socket. (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a pretty huge head and the XL Foxes fit me pretty well perfectly, they do or did an XXL in the Tracer too I believe, which is a moto helmet, though I don't think they do an XXL in the Rampage. TLDs won't be any use to you, they fit pretty small. If you can't find anything in 661/Giro/Fox to fit you I'd suggest trying moto helmets. They generally have a broader spectrum of sizes than MTB helmets.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

The giro remedy will not fit. That helmet is huge?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

daisycutter said:


> The giro remedy will not fit. That helmet is huge?


It fits my Sputnik of a mellon :skep:


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a large melon, and the 09 Bell Drop fits like a glove.


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

How about this. 










Sorry, pirated from another thread.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

thuren said:


> I have a large melon, and the 09 Bell Drop fits like a glove.


i have a pretty large head too and the large bell drop was too big for my head!!!

i wear a large bell bellistic and the drop is definately bigger than that.


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

I think that helmet would be a bit tight on me.


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

Socket. said:


> I have a pretty huge head and the XL Foxes fit me pretty well perfectly, they do or did an XXL in the Tracer too I believe, which is a moto helmet, though I don't think they do an XXL in the Rampage. TLDs won't be any use to you, they fit pretty small. If you can't find anything in 661/Giro/Fox to fit you I'd suggest trying moto helmets. They generally have a broader spectrum of sizes than MTB helmets.


i was under the impression that mtb and moto helmets were designed to absorb different forces. i'll try a moto shop today and see what's up


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

I know you said not a $300 TLD lid, but there are lots of them for sale for much lower prices. I tried every helmet out there and the only two that fit comfortably where the Giro Remedy (looked like a giant mushroom head) and a XL-XXL TLD. 
Look around and you should be able to find one for cheaper than you think.
Good luck with your search.

Eric


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

rugbyred said:


> I know you said not a $300 TLD lid, but there are lots of them for sale for much lower prices. I tried every helmet out there and the only two that fit comfortably where the Giro Remedy (looked like a giant mushroom head) and a XL-XXL TLD.
> Look around and you should be able to find one for cheaper than you think.
> Good luck with your search.
> 
> Eric


as i read this, tld d2 popped up on chainlove for $134. one thing that scares me is i've heard a lot of horror stories(and seen plenty of pictures) of the helmets not doing their jobs and plenty of broken jaws/noses. maybe i've just seen all of the few bad examples?


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Adrien said:


> as i read this, tld d2 popped up on chainlove for $134. one thing that scares me is i've heard a lot of horror stories(and seen plenty of pictures) of the helmets not doing their jobs and plenty of broken jaws/noses. maybe i've just seen all of the few bad examples?


A med. Giro Remedy was too small, and the large was a little too big. The XL/XXL D2 was perfect. Buy it on chainlove and you can probably ebay it for a profit if it doesn't fit. The D2 is a quality helmet, and fits me absolutely perfectly, which is key.


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

davec113 said:


> A med. Giro Remedy was too small, and the large was a little too big. The XL/XXL D2 was perfect. Buy it on chainlove and you can probably ebay it for a profit if it doesn't fit. The D2 is a quality helmet, and fits me absolutely perfectly, which is key.


i haven't really got access to a credit card at the moment, and i still would like to find something i can order at the lbs. i tried on a 63cm specialized today and it was just a bit too tight, i'll be looking for 64-65cm now


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Ive got a red/white THE XL for sale if you want to give it a try. Its almost brand new and Ill sell it to you for a screaming deal. PM me if interested


----------



## Diggidy (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a gigantic head and had to buy the XL THE lid because it's all I've found to fit.


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

Diggidy said:


> I have a gigantic head and had to buy the XL THE lid because it's all I've found to fit.


what the heck is the "xl the lid" google yields nothing


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

THE - Toby Henderson Enterprises, it's a brand.
http://www.the-industries.com/


----------



## Blackdoq (Feb 19, 2007)

Azonic Fury comes in XXL

Check BeyondBikes.com


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

I wear a 7 5/8 fitted hat...so pretty big, but i hate how even the large giro's are huge and just looks odd. i've been wearing a 661 evolution the past two seasons. even though it's an xl, it's elongated and doesn't look like a moto helmet at all.


----------



## Socket. (Oct 24, 2008)

Adrien said:


> i was under the impression that mtb and moto helmets were designed to absorb different forces. i'll try a moto shop today and see what's up


Not really, moto helmets are more protective - thicker foam can compress further and absorb more energy. They're designed to be able to cope with bigger impacts from higher speeds, which requires that they be heavier and bulkier, but if the size/weight doesn't bother you then they're more safe than MTB helmets. Some people seem to have this idea that they won't protect you as well at low speeds, but that's simply a myth.

Edit: the XL THE helmets are smaller than the largest TLDs, they don't even fit on my head. Steer clear of those.


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

661 Flight II comes in a 64cm XXL. I think the new TLD D3 is supposed to do up to 65cm domes. I feel your plight, dude. All I used to be able to wear was the Giro Switchblade (fortunately I was on my parents' dental plan at the time :lol: ). Now I just fit into the Large Giro Remedy after throwing in the thinner cheek pads. I'm probably going to be getting a Flight II for the coming season. I can squeeze into their XL, so I'm thinking the XXL will be noice.


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

juanbeegas said:


> THE - Toby Henderson Enterprises, it's a brand.
> http://www.the-industries.com/


Plus one for THE! I got a bigass brain and the XL fits good and also doesnt look big from the outside.


----------



## Adrien (Jan 13, 2009)

i got an azonic fury xxl on jenson, it took a bit o' pad modification but she fits!
i'm thinking about cutting out the cloth from the vents to aid ventilation once the weather warms up again, it gets toasty during the flat sections!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Im glad you found a helmet. You have a big head.  
I still have the XL THE if anyone is interested.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

Adrien said:


> i got an azonic fury xxl on jenson, it took a bit o' pad modification but she fits!
> i'm thinking about cutting out the cloth from the vents to aid ventilation once the weather warms up again, it gets toasty during the flat sections!


i was going to point you to the rockgardn warbird. its got a roomy fit in the xl sizes. im kind of shocked the fury fit considering its the same helmet as a 661 strike i think its called. just another chinese catalog helmet.


----------

